# About TFT & graphic card support



## melody~ (Aug 7, 2008)

HI,
I wanted to buy a new TFT. I have nvidia geforce 8600GT gpu..nd m palnning to buy 22" TFT .My budget is 15000,i wanted to ask u guys about the graphic card support. Ill b able to use 22"  TFT efficiently wid ma graphic card ? or should i go for 19" one? I wanted to buy dell sp2208wfp....so suggest me da betta option..thank u..

hey guys....please do reply...


----------



## melody~ (Aug 10, 2008)

can ne1 reply??


----------



## nvidia (Aug 10, 2008)

^^The card will support the monitor. But if you go for a larger monitor, then you'll have problem playing games with 8600GT at its native resolution.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 11, 2008)

yes, its true as the native reso wud come into play adn u'll hv to play games at a bit lower reso wich is supported by the card and NOT by the larger TFT

so, better go for a 19+ or a 20" one..


----------



## Edburg (Aug 11, 2008)

will the picture quality suffer so much when downgrading the resolution even in todays monitors ?? there was something called safe mode( dont know what name) in samsung monitors to reduce the resolution..are they useless ??


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

^^When you play games in lower resolution on a big monitor, it doesn't look good. But there wont be any problem in high resolution with other activities other than gaming.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ 

love reading ur siggy


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

^^Thanks


----------



## melody~ (Aug 14, 2008)

thanx guys .... so ive decided to go for 19" ....  samsung t190 looks great dunno if it is available in market here...newayz thanx again


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

yup, go in for a 19" i too hv a 19" samsung Syncmaster 920NW and it is really satisfying to play games and watch movies too at a close distance...sitting on my chair.. 
-_____________________-


Cheers n e-peace...


----------

